# Zalman VF3000F: Neuer VGA-Kühler für Fermi-Grafikkarten



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. Juni 2010)

*Zalman VF3000F: Neuer VGA-Kühler für Fermi-Grafikkarten*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Zalman VF3000F: Neuer VGA-Kühler für Fermi-Grafikkarten gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Zalman VF3000F: Neuer VGA-Kühler für Fermi-Grafikkarten


----------



## Dirksen (1. Juni 2010)

*Zalman VF3000F: Neuer VGA-Kühler für Fermi-Grafikkarten*

in der 07/2010 ist kein artikel über den kühler


----------



## CPU-GPU (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zalman VF3000F: Neuer VGA-Kühler für Fermi-Grafikkarten*

ohje, ich sag nur zalman ...  wird wieder son murks sein


----------



## Holdrio (1. Juni 2010)

*Zalman VF3000F: Neuer VGA-Kühler für Fermi-Grafikkarten*

....und die Fermiversion sogar noch grün, na wenn das nicht der Traumkühler für den ultimativen Nvidiafan ist! 
Wenigstens auch noch schwarz und nicht nur in dem Ekelgrün.

Interessant wäre natürlich ob und was Arctic Cooling noch bringen will, so ein dickes Ding wie der Accelero 5970 sollte den Zalman eigentlich übertreffen.
Klopft doch mal an bei denen, vielleicht antworten sie wenigstens Redaktionen, mehr als Schweigen als Antwort gabs nicht auf eine Anfrage dazu.

Wenn schon nur der beste, sonst lohnt der ganze Aufwand und Garantie weg nicht, so brav wie sich die 480 in passendem Gehäuse + etwas untervoltet benimmt sowieso nicht mehr.


----------



## Anfängerle (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zalman VF3000F: Neuer VGA-Kühler für Fermi-Grafikkarten*

was für ein hübsches grün


----------



## VNSR (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zalman VF3000F: Neuer VGA-Kühler für Fermi-Grafikkarten*

Hoffentlich ist sie auch für die GTX480 geeignet. Wenn ja und die Temps stimmen, ist sie aufjedenfall die bessere Option als die von Arctic Cooling. Es ist keine Leistung mit einem 3-Slotkühler die GPU gut zu kühlen, eine kleinere Kühlung mit der selben Kühlleistung ziehe ich vor - da würde mich ein Aufpreis von 20-30€ nicht stören.


----------



## Hyper87 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zalman VF3000F: Neuer VGA-Kühler für Fermi-Grafikkarten*

.... ja und wann kommt der kühler auf den markt ?


----------



## DieChaplinMelone (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zalman VF3000F: Neuer VGA-Kühler für Fermi-Grafikkarten*

Gibt es Leistungsunterschiede zwischen dem für die ATI HD58xx-Optimierten VF3000*A* und dem für Fermi-Optimierten? Geht für mich nicht so richtig aus dem Text hervor...


----------



## Holdrio (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zalman VF3000F: Neuer VGA-Kühler für Fermi-Grafikkarten*



VNSR schrieb:


> Hoffentlich ist sie auch für die GTX480 geeignet. Wenn ja und die Temps stimmen, ist sie aufjedenfall die bessere Option als die von Arctic Cooling. Es ist keine Leistung mit einem 3-Slotkühler die GPU gut zu kühlen, eine kleinere Kühlung mit der selben Kühlleistung ziehe ich vor - da würde mich ein Aufpreis von 20-30€ nicht stören.



Mit dem Zalman drauf hast du doch auch ne Tripleslotkarte. 
Zotac AMP 480 mit dem Zalman drauf:
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/images/stories/galleries/reviews/ZotacGTX480AMP/Zotac_GTX480AMP_6.jpg


----------



## The-Suffering-Clone (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zalman VF3000F: Neuer VGA-Kühler für Fermi-Grafikkarten*

Lohnt es sich überhaupt bei so krasser Abwärme auf LuKü zu setzen?


----------



## Hitman-47 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zalman VF3000F: Neuer VGA-Kühler für Fermi-Grafikkarten*



The-Suffering-Clone schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich überhaupt bei so krasser Abwärme auf LuKü zu setzen?



Naja, ne WaKü ist schon wieder ne komplett andre Dimension (auch vom Preis her).


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zalman VF3000F: Neuer VGA-Kühler für Fermi-Grafikkarten*

*@ DieChaplinMelone*

Drehzahl und Zubehör, der Kühler ist identisch.


----------



## DieChaplinMelone (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zalman VF3000F: Neuer VGA-Kühler für Fermi-Grafikkarten*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ DieChaplinMelone*
> 
> Drehzahl und Zubehör, der Kühler ist identisch.



Danke. Hat PCGH die VF3000 schon mal getestet? Scheinen ja ganz gut zu sein, vielleicht hole ich mir einen für meine HD5850...


----------



## CPU-GPU (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zalman VF3000F: Neuer VGA-Kühler für Fermi-Grafikkarten*



Hitman-47 schrieb:


> Naja, ne WaKü ist schon wieder ne komplett andre Dimension (auch vom Preis her).


aber bei ner GTX 480 durchaus sinnvoll  und wer sich ne GTX480 leisten kann, für den wird ne WaKü auch nicht die welt sein vom geld her ^^


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zalman VF3000F: Neuer VGA-Kühler für Fermi-Grafikkarten*

*@ DieChaplinMelone*

In der kommenden PCGH 08/2010.


----------



## tils (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zalman VF3000F: Neuer VGA-Kühler für Fermi-Grafikkarten*

hoffentlich kann man die plastik abdeckung weg nehmen. sieht aus wie ein zeichen von einem superheld, fuckman oder so


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zalman VF3000F: Neuer VGA-Kühler für Fermi-Grafikkarten*

Ja, kann man.


----------



## Hyper87 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zalman VF3000F: Neuer VGA-Kühler für Fermi-Grafikkarten*

warum beantwortet niemand meine frage ^^ wann kann man den kaufen ich brauch ne gescheite kühlung für meine gtx470


----------



## tils (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zalman VF3000F: Neuer VGA-Kühler für Fermi-Grafikkarten*

keine ahnung, ich warte auch


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zalman VF3000F: Neuer VGA-Kühler für Fermi-Grafikkarten*

*@ Jamborce*

Den A und den N gibt es schon, passen beide auf die GTX 4x0. Solltest aber auf den F warten wegen der Kühlungsplatte.


----------



## tils (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zalman VF3000F: Neuer VGA-Kühler für Fermi-Grafikkarten*

und wann kann man F kaufen?

edit: Hört sich an wie bei der Sesamstraße


----------



## Hyper87 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zalman VF3000F: Neuer VGA-Kühler für Fermi-Grafikkarten*

ok gut das werde ich auch tun ^^ ich hoffe der kommt bald. ich versteh eh nicht das die hersteller sich so lange zeit lassen mit den kühlern da ja die fermis ganz schöne hitze enwickeln


----------



## x-coffee (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zalman VF3000F: Neuer VGA-Kühler für Fermi-Grafikkarten*

das ding sieht echt verdammt hässlich aus.


----------



## Arkogei (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zalman VF3000F: Neuer VGA-Kühler für Fermi-Grafikkarten*

Werdet Ihr (PCGH) in der nächsten Ausgabe auch den Gelid Icy Vision testen?


----------



## SGT Sykes (7. September 2010)

*AW: Zalman VF3000F: Neuer VGA-Kühler für Fermi-Grafikkarten*

Ich hätt dass Teil viel lieber in Schwarz und nicht Rotzgrün geht ja wohl garnicht!!!


----------



## TheFeenix (12. September 2010)

*AW: Zalman VF3000F: Neuer VGA-Kühler für Fermi-Grafikkarten*

In grün ist das Ding echt hässlich wie die Nacht. Schade ist auch dass der Kühler anscheined nicht auf die GTX 460 passt.


----------

